# june throwdown tater



## miamirick (Jul 8, 2010)

well i thought about a fattie and tried to apply the same format to a tater

started off with a mustard coating with a heavy sae salt and bbq rub

smoked for three hours then gutted and mixed the innards with sime cheese and bacon

restuffed the taters and laid in some yellow and red peppers

tool some nice flank steak thin and wrapped the taters

resmoked for an hour

covered with some sausage gravy

and there it is a steak wrapped tater fattie!!

tasted good and it was a very different taste











































	

		
			
		

		
	
\\

this is the finished taters out of the smoker     the mustard rub put a great finish on them and i think the smoked tater looks georgeous


----------



## rdknb (Jul 8, 2010)

I bet that did taste good


----------



## miamirick (Jul 8, 2010)

heres the second set of pics

final product wrapped in steak





































that is my entry

thanks for watching


----------



## bbally (Jul 8, 2010)

Absolutely out side the box thinking.  Great dish


----------



## daddyzaring (Jul 8, 2010)

Where did you get steak cut that thin?  While the picture didn't do it justice,  steak.....potato.... you just can't go wrong there.  YUM!


----------



## meateater (Jul 8, 2010)

Tater Madness. Nice job.


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 8, 2010)

Looks great Rick!!


----------



## chefrob (Jul 9, 2010)

i liked this one..............nice job rick!


----------



## miamirick (Jul 9, 2010)

it was fun to make

 i had in my mind, steak and potatoes so how can i combine them?

daddy i got the steak at publix already sliced


----------



## richoso1 (Jul 9, 2010)

Very creative, and I like the flavor combos too. It's all good my friend.


----------



## caveman (Jul 10, 2010)

Very creative & out of the box thinking there Rick.  Great job!!


----------



## danderson3399 (Jul 10, 2010)

Very nice!


----------

